# Freud Avanti Joiner



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Any one have any experience with this one?... Good price! Only two left and I'm thinking about grabbing one...

Thx


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I own it. I use it some. It works for what it is intended for. For that price I'd pick it up. I payed more. It really is a simple machine with so so machining, but it is accurate.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ACP said:


> I own it. I use it some. It works for what it is intended for. For that price I'd pick it up. I payed more. It really is a simple machine with so so machining, but it is accurate.


Thx for the feed back... i'll prolly give it a try. I don't have a biscuit jointer but I don't feel like I'm missing it either...


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

mine is the same brand but older.
i got it used for 20 bucks and it has alway worked fine for me


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

I have had a Makita for about 15 or 18 years, looks brand new :laughing:.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, I stopped in again the other day and they still had a couple... so I went ahead and bought one... ran one cut in a piece of scrap and it seems descent enough for the price... I think it's going to work out great for the maybe 10 biscuits I do a year, lol... thanks all for your input...


----------



## WinM70 (Mar 6, 2010)

I picked one up also for that price, was keeping my eye on them for years waiting for them to drop in price. The original price was $189 then they went on clearence and price dropped to $139 and I jumped when it hit $89.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, I didn't realize they ever went for that much!... Who'd thought a 4" grinder plus a few pieces is worth 2 bills? lol


----------



## Pipertec (Feb 15, 2011)

This brand is a good one. I have a JS100A. The only problem I have had is finding Freud Biscuits. Most stores carry the Porter-Cable biscuits, which are a little loose for the Freud


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Pipertec said:


> This brand is a good one. I have a JS100A. The only problem I have had is finding Freud Biscuits. Most stores carry the Porter-Cable biscuits, which are a little loose for the Freud


I did notice the PC biscuits were pretty ill fitting, as i've never really done much with biscuits I assumed they were standard.

It was my assumptions that the idea was for the compressed biscuits to expand with the moisture from the glue... ???


----------

